# What is it?



## rc1800 (Jul 13, 2009)

Anyone know what this is, brand name or whatever? Thanks


----------



## fire it up (Jul 13, 2009)

Looks like a time machine to me.


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 13, 2009)

Looks like my future coffin standing on end.


----------



## rc1800 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Patio Fireplace/Grill Smoker*
44906846 ersatility describes this patio barbecue cooker that can be used as a charcoal grill, a wood-burning smoker, or as an outdoor fireplace. With its 1,370" sq. of tiered cooking surfaces there’s enough space to simultaneously cook ribs, a whole chicken and a pork shoulder, yet this wonderful appliance requires only 20" sq. of patio space. 

Designed for clean cooking, a porcelain enameled bowl sits just above the fire and catches rendered fat before it drips onto the fire (preventing flame-ups that can burn food). Plus the bowl can be filled with water, broth, or wine to add moisture to meats while they cook. 

Its six porcelain grill grates are removable, allowing you to hang large primal cuts vertically from the meat hook on the grill smoker's ceiling. An exterior temperature gauge gives precise grill temperature readings while the doors are closed, adjustable vents regulate heat and smoke, the ash pan removes for ease of cleaning, and a metal screen keeps sparks inside the fireplace when the bottom doors are open. Measures 6' H x 20.5"W x 19.75" D. Product may require up to 4 weeks to ship.


----------



## mikey (Jul 13, 2009)

I knew it was a trick question.


----------



## rc1800 (Jul 13, 2009)

Has anyone seen or used one, I have a chance to get it but the picture and description are not that good. It looks like it burns wood. Any help is welcomed thank you RC


----------



## hank (Jul 14, 2009)

https://www.landmannusa.biz/store/in...0b3a4728874767


----------



## kookie (Jul 14, 2009)

Sam's Club > See All Categories > Outdoor Living > Grilling > Smokers, Fryers & Steamers 
Quad Que Smoker w/ Cooking on Multiple Levels
Be the first to write a review. Share this Product: 




</IMG> 




</IMG> 




</IMG> 


.module-body-border5853 {padding: 0px; width: 100%;}.module-body-no_border5853 {padding: 1px;}.module-header-border_color5853 {border-color: ;}.module-header-bg_color5853 {background-color: ;}.module-header-border5853 {text-align: left; padding: 2px 6px 2px 6px;}.module-header-no_border5853 {text-align: left;  padding: 2px 6px 2px 6px;}












 



 
Select Quantity, then click "Add to Cart"









Delivery: $653.73 Shipping Included

 #565839 


 


Login for Lists   











Rolling Log Caddy w/ Cover









Log Hoop Wood Storage w/ Kindling Holder - 40"









Scroll Copper Fire Pit - 30"











The Quad Que has the flexibility to be used as a grill, smoker or outdoor fireplace. The unique shape channels heat and smoke around the food. This grill provides over 1,370 square inches of cooking space on six heavy-duty porcelain cooking grates. At 197 lbs., it's built to last. It's sure to be the center of attention at your next gathering. 






Unique shape channels heat and smoke around food 
Large heavy-duty porcelain cooking grates 
Large front doors allow easy access to food and fire for easy use 
Large ash drawer for easy clean up 
Stainless steel drip pan included 
Includes front spark guard when used as a fireplace 
Large top vent for heat control 
Includes meat hanger for cooking or smoking 
Stainless steel temperature gauge *Dimensions and Weight:* 
Dimensions: 20.5" x 19.75" x 71.75" 
Weight: 197 lbs. 
_For questions or concerns regarding this item, please call toll free 1-800-321-3473._ 






Warranty: Landmann products are warranted to free be of defects in workmanship and material at time of purchase. The warranty is void if product has been abused, neglected, modified or used in a manner for which it was not designed. This warranty is applicable to the original purchaser only; a proof of purchase may be required. If you have questions or need assistance, please call 1-800-321-3473


Hope this helps you out.....Looks like its not a cheap unit..........


----------



## rc1800 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks Hank , Kookie.


----------



## coachin&smokin (Jul 15, 2009)

one thing that worries me is that it's only 197 lbs.  May not be the most sturdy thing and for that price it should be.  I'd have to see it in person.  My 2 cents.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 15, 2009)

So that is what it is. I was going to guess that it was a modified wall locker.


----------



## rc1800 (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a chance to pick this up for nothing. I was hopeing someone has used one. RC


----------



## bright scouter (Jul 15, 2009)

Nothing seems like a good enough price that I would probably do it.


----------

